# Scott Kelby's 2nd Annual Worldwide Photo Walk - Anyone else attending?



## kundalini (Jun 18, 2009)

*Scott Kelby's 2nd Annual Worldwide Photo Walk* - July 18, 2009

My city group filled up in two days, so I had to register in the next one over. 

Today's the last day to register a group in your city.

Looks like fun.


*LINK REPAIRED*


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jun 18, 2009)

yup, there are several going on here in Atlanta. Im in one of them.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 18, 2009)

You betcha!


----------



## JoeDif (Jun 18, 2009)

Signed up for the Wilmington, DE walk


----------



## swimmom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm hoping I can make the one in my city.  I won't know for a week or two, depending on the timeline of a swim meet.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 18, 2009)

i clicked the link and it said the page wasn't found.


----------



## Clawed (Jun 18, 2009)

spiffybeth said:


> i clicked the link and it said the page wasn't found.


same here... what gives?

UPDATE:  I yahoo'ed it and found it, pretty cool, Im definitely in.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 18, 2009)

Scott Kelby's Second Annual Worldwide Photo Walk | Scott Kelby's Worldwide Photo Walk


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds rather cool! There are 4 groups in Toronto, so I may try to join in. Thanks for the info/link.


----------



## Clawed (Jun 26, 2009)

19,000+ people so far! Plus, I hear Guinness is considering this as a possible entry for the record books (not sure of the validity, but cool nonetheless).

:thumbup:


----------

